# Mayo or Miracle-Whip?



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So, the wife said she had to run to Sam's Club this morning and I thought I better go with to help her out. We get the "stuff" home and in the process of filling the pantry, I see two jars of a white sandwich spread. I told her she got the wrong one. 


I'm not saying what brand it is she got. I want to know who prefers which one. Mayo or Miracle-Whip?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Miracle Whip is a dressing. Dressing doesn’t belong on sandwiches. 

#mayo


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Mayo. It's not even a competition if you make your own.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It depends on what I want to use. 

If I want a tangier flavor I'll use Miracle Whip a smoother flavor I'll use mayonnaise. However you can get the tangier taste with mayonnaise if you leave it in the sun for a couple of hours.

I have both in my fridge 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Miracle whip isn’t fit for a dressing either vanilla! Horrible stuff. 

#mayo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If I don't want to taste the other ingredients I use Miracle Whip. Mayo all the way!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

3arabians said:


> Miracle whip isn't fit for a dressing either vanilla! Horrible stuff.
> 
> #mayo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew I liked you for some reason


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Miracle whip anytime. 
I like a bit of tangy flavor. Especially for a tuna sandwich.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't care for either one. 

Just a food weirdo, I guess.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> If I don't want to taste the other ingredients I use Miracle Whip.


This.

I was raised on sandwiches made from cheap/nasty ingredients, and miracle whip did a good job masking the bad flavors. I don't use it anymore, though... but I don't really eat sandwiches either.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catherder said:


> I don't care for either one.
> 
> Just a food weirdo, I guess.


To be fair, it's a weird food. It's just fancified oil.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the remarks! It was Miracle Whip that she picked up, NASTY stuff IMO. The taste of the crap to me is like eating something that has "gone south" and should be thrown in the garbage. 


One of the Son-in-laws likes miracle whip so both jars are going his way. I'll be heading out to get some Mayo today.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> One of the Son-in-laws likes miracle whip so both jars are going his way. I'll be heading out to get some Mayo today.


And hopefully cutting him out of the will?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Miracle whip isn't fit for a dressing either vanilla! Horrible stuff.
> 
> #mayo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is exactly one recipe I'm aware of on the planet where MW is acceptable. Sarah Salad ain't bad at all for a side dish.

Otherwise, I agree.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My wife prefers the MW but continues to buy both since I prefer Mayo. She's too good to me.

There's no reason why people cannot overcome such dramatic differences and live happily everafter.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I grew up eating Miracle Whip. Now I like both and each one has it's place.

I always use MW for deviled eggs, tuna fish and coleslaw. FYI - KFC coleslaw is made with MW.

My fiance prefers Miracle Whip, no Mayo. So I've been using more MW these days....ha.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I grew up eating Miracle Whip. Now I like both and each one has it's place.
> 
> I always use MW for deviled eggs, tuna fish and coleslaw. FYI - KFC coleslaw is made with MW.
> 
> My fiance prefers Miracle Whip, no Mayo. So I've been using more MW these days....ha.


FIANCE???? Have you been concerted to the dark side? LOL


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Look at how he tried to sneak that in there.

There is hope for the world with all these heartwarming stories of cross-condiment relationships.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> My fiance ...


Found a girl that has a secret ptarmigan spot???

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats! I'm very happy for both of you. :grin:



Are you serving sparrow surprise at the reception?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Found a girl that has a secret ptarmigan spot???
> 
> -DallanC


 Ha What's a ptarmigan?

uh....top of da page!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Congrats! I'm very happy for both of you. :grin:
> 
> Are you serving sparrow surprise at the reception?


Probably quail, she raises quail.....among a bunch of other birds.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Miracle Whip tastes like Mayo that was left in the Phoenix sun for a week. -O,-

Mayo is the only way to go. And if I feel like being a purist, I will make my own (especially if I want to make aioli)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Neither, they both suck! -O,-


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Miracle Whip is the bomb! Samiches, deviled eggs, potato salad.....YUM! And I like mayo too.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I consider both to be all-purpose porpoise puss.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

There will likely be a slight difference in flavor but I love them both ;-)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Ha What's a ptarmigan?
> 
> uh....top of da page!


Found one for you, look close


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Nature is so friggin cool!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Can’t have either, I’m allergic to eggs. Good ole spicy mustard for this guy


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ray said:


> Can't have either, I'm allergic to eggs. Good ole spicy mustard for this guy


Can you eat chicken? Depending on what came first, the chicken or the egg, you are eating an egg.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Can't have either, I'm allergic to eggs. Good ole spicy mustard for this guy
> ...


Great, now I have to cut chicken out too &#129316;


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ray said:


> Great, now I have to cut chicken out too &#129316;


And the problem is??????????? Yard bird is the last choice of meat I'll shovel in to my mouth. Beef.....that's what for dinner.


----------

